
How Intelligent Lighting Is Ushering in the Internet of Buildings - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/20/how-intelligent-lighting-is-ushering-in-the-internet-of-buildings/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
officialchicken
That's a really long article that totally ignores the fact that many building
control systems and SCADA have been connected to the internet for 20+ years.

